# Breathtaking: Takashi Amano's Personal Tank



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have to share these links with you guys. I have seen nice tank.....but that is totally breathtaking, awesome, stunning, unbelievably beautiful....

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v375/206/106/34999351892/n34999351892_957338_7700.jpg
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v375/206/106/34999351892/n34999351892_957338_7700.jpg

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v375/206/106/34999351892/n34999351892_957340_8018.jpg

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v375/206/106/34999351892/n34999351892_957341_8185.jpg

Takashi+Amano+Big+Tank.jpg (image)

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v375/206/106/34999351892/n34999351892_957337_7513.jpg


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

So I see it is a 10 gallon...lol!


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

10 Hundred gallon, hahah! It's stunning.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't you wish to have that in your livingrm? I know I sure do...I'd die for this DW piece there alone *drool*


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Totally! I've never seen anything like it. Love how it took so many men just to put the DW in. I wonder justhow many gallons that tank is!


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! You are not kidding. Beautiful! I wish I could have a big tank like like!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LisaC144 said:


> I wonder justhow many gallons that tank is!


Well if you look at the tile and assume it a standard 12"tile there it let's you assume (between the tile & the guys working inside the tank) Its something like 10ft long 5 ft tall and 3 ft deep maybe....so something around 1200 gallons easily if not more then that.
Defiantly a size for which I would consult the architect for my house:lol:


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, I'm afriad that probably won't fit in my living room....shucks! ;-)


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Must have been hard to get out of the fish tank when they put the driftwood in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## rosehower (Jan 18, 2010)

nice. i bet its on MonsterFishKeepers site. that name sounds really familiar, is he famous, or the head of a company or something?? the last pic looks like itd be a nice restaurant. (even tho is sooo nice its got to cost a lot to keep running and a lot of skill to keep it all thriving, plus the water bill:shock:!)

but i know we all would love to be able to do that, it can be quite beautiful if done right (like clearly this is)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LisaC144 said:


> Well, I'm afriad that probably won't fit in my living room....shucks! ;-)


Lisa that kinda income...you have the "proper" livingrm for that kinda tank:-D



rosehower said:


> nice. i bet its on MonsterFishKeepers site. that name sounds really familiar, is he famous, or the head of a company or something?? the last pic looks like itd be a nice restaurant. (even tho is sooo nice its got to cost a lot to keep running and a lot of skill to keep it all thriving, plus the water bill:shock:!)
> 
> but i know we all would love to be able to do that, it can be quite beautiful if done right (like clearly this is)


"Amano Tank" is a certain high class style of planted tanks if you will; Takashi Amano is not only the founder of this idea but yes he also opened a company that sell's these very supplies for these certain set up's. Its safe to say he's your Gorge Clooney (or which other Hollywood superstar) in the fish world ;-)


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Not my style, but I'd love get a say in how to stock a tank like that. I'd also like to see how many people it takes to keep the thing maintained. He could go snorkeling in his own tank!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

For real? Ever goggled Amano fish tanks? If I had the time & money I'd set up a pure planted tank just for that reason....or look at these one's here I think they're wonderful Top 10 International Aquascaping Contest 2009 by Aquatic Scapers Europe | Blue Aquarium


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

stephanieleah said:


> Not my style, but I'd love get a say in how to stock a tank like that. I'd also like to see how many people it takes to keep the thing maintained. He could go snorkeling in his own tank!


I literally thought the exact same things. Exactly. Now I'm freaked out. Mental telepathy?


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

Im going to need another 10 gallon tank just to catch my drool.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

That tank is absolutely brilliant. I always love seeing what Amano is up to.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

I quite enjoy Amano's tank and where he is taking the hobby, kicking it up a couple of notches if not more. However many tanks that follow in his style, though I love the look, really aren't "fish" tanks but sculptures that capture a feel or a theme. What the style doesn't do is offer a great environment for many types of fish, lots of hiding places with muted light.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW. Where on earth did he get that piece of driftwood?! His tanks are awesome! Wonder if he'd consider keeping Arapima gigas, the biggest freshwater fish in the world? 15 ft. long, takes a tank of thousands of gallons, and comes from the Amazon. I want to keep one of those one day... Maybe breed them.:lol: Or not. But if anyone has a spare 2000 gallon tank lying around, LiveAquaria.com sells them here. And they actually sell African Tiger fish for $50 more.

lol, they say "a canopy is a must". Ok, let me walk over here to the fish store and buy a canopy that will hold down a 15 ft. long fish!

And where does he get the money to do this stuff?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

rsn48 said:


> I quite enjoy Amano's tank and where he is taking the hobby, kicking it up a couple of notches if not more. However many tanks that follow in his style, though I love the look, really aren't "fish" tanks but sculptures that capture a feel or a theme. What the style doesn't do is offer a great environment for many types of fish, lots of hiding places with muted light.


No the main focus there is aqua scaping NOT fish by no means. But I find that pretty neat personally to have a "glass garden".


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Freddy said:


> lol, they say "a canopy is a must". Ok, let me walk over here to the fish store and buy a canopy that will hold down a 15 ft. long fish!
> 
> And where does he get the money to do this stuff?


:lol: I'd say there's more then just a canopy being a must when you're talking 1-2000g tank like tripple braced steel floors etc :lol:

Money HIM pfffttt that guy makes so much money a 1,000g tank to him is like a used 5g to us man....


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

So is that his home office, or what? I've gotta admit that's even more spartan than I would have guessed for someone with his knack for creating beautiful aquascapes. 

As for his money? Well, he has written a lot of books, which probably provides a pretty decent income. I would imagine he makes quite the pretty penny from speaking at conferences.


----------



## sam215 (Jan 8, 2010)

That piece of DW is almost half a tree


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder if he boiled the DW first....LOL


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LisaC144 said:


> I wonder if he boiled the DW first....LOL


:rofl:lmao...SOMEHOW (don't ask me why now) I doubt he did :lol:


----------



## Ulyaoth (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome, hope someday I'm rich enough to afford something that big and nice.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

I know this is an older post, but I have some news.

:lol: I don't remember doing it but I must have, because today I got an email from liveaquaria.com saying that my in stock notification request was here, and they now have several arapaima gigas in stock. Only $189.99! (Zebra pleco is more expensive??? I think $200?) So pull out that old 2000 gallon aquarium in your closet and get to work!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

WWWOWWW.... I have never been manic about the 'hairgrass and 3 rocks' style but this is more like it!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrjxg_8wmdg
The legend feeding his fish in that tank mg:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Brilliant! Now THAT'S what I call an angelfish tank. The guy is a legend for a reason.


----------

